# Trigonidium egertonianum



## bcostello (Jan 9, 2009)

This plant has many spikes to come into flower


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the stripes.


----------



## nikv (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

Great photo!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 10, 2009)

trigonidums produce intriguing flowers!!! Jean


----------



## P-chan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh wow! The veining is awesome! Great pics _and _ bloom! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous and cute!!! I like the veins...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 10, 2009)

Whaaat Eric didn't ask for a full plant shot? OK then I will!


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

Martian Attack!

Don't stare into its eys:evil:


----------



## bcostello (Jan 10, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Whaaat Eric didn't ask for a full plant shot? OK then I will!



as requested. You can see that it likes to be pot bound.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 10, 2009)

Beautiful! One of my favs! I have 2 of them in my collection


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanx Mrs. M. 
Very nice growing. Too bad it has bulbs!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a very strong plant!!! Bravo!!


----------

